# What really Grinds my Gears



## Stillmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

I start to think I'm getting closer and closer to finishing my Schwinn badge collection and a new badge pops up. Please post some rare Schwinn badges.


----------



## Stillmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

The Badge on the right is on a 1896 Schwinn Quintuplet.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 19, 2011)

Those are awesome! I don't collect them but I do love badges and ESPECIALLY Schwinn badge styles. Please show us more of what you've got!


----------



## Stillmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't own any of these yet, these are part of my want list. I'm going to load the ones I own onto an album later on.  So if anyone has some cool Schwinn Badges they are willing to sell please let me know.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 19, 2011)

I have that photo of the square Excelsior 'X' badge saved too, has got to be one of the rarest!

 The only out of the ordinary one I have is a pristine looking A. S. 'ELECTRIC' badge which i'll put on my '39 DX.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a VERY RARE Henderson X badge listed right now on Ebay, if you're interested, Item No. 160665894812.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you get your enjoyment out of having them all, then I guess your gears are grinding.  MANY of us get our enjoyment out of the pursuit, so finding another one that we don't have gives us a new goal!  (I heard once that Schwinn had produced over 500 different headbadges over the years... HAPPY HUNTING!!!)


----------



## J.C. (Oct 19, 2011)

*The Work Force*

*Hey Excelsior.  Did you start working for VintageSchwinn.com?  Just saw your Avatar.  Right on!  I hear it is a good company*


----------



## J.C. (Oct 20, 2011)

*Unemployed?*

*Huh? What the heck?  Did Excelsior get laid off?  What happened to the Avatar!*


----------



## Stillmatic (Oct 20, 2011)

J.C. said:


> *Hey Excelsior.  Did you start working for VintageSchwinn.com?  Just saw your Avatar.  Right on!  I hear it is a good company*




No, it was an honest mistake so I took it off.


----------



## Stillmatic (Oct 20, 2011)

Aerocycle36 said:


> (I heard once that Schwinn had produced over 500 different headbadges over the years... HAPPY HUNTING!!!)




I have read on this forum that other companies were making badges for the Schwinn bikes being sold. I'm trying to find the one's that say Arnold Schwinn on it. I also enjoy the journey of finding new badges, like the Henderson Excelsior posted by vintageschwinn. If anyone has anymore rare badges please post for everyone.


Does anyone know if the Royal badge was a Schwinn badge or not?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a Schwinn Camelback frame with a Royal badge.


----------

